# Window washer falls in Seattle



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, not from a tree...but he walked away from an 8 story fall with a broken pinky when his gear arrested his fall inches from the concrete:

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/70533632.html?tab=video

(Sounded like it may have been partially dumb luck the rope happened to snag on the 2nd story at the last moment)


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 20, 2009)

:jawdrop:


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 20, 2009)

If that happened to me I would need months of round the clock psychotherapy after an event like that. Wow, that was close. Glad the gear slowed him down and saved his life just in the nic of time.


----------



## cuznguido (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, so was it dumb luck, divine intervention, or just expert rigging?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 20, 2009)

He wanted to be close enough to the ground so he walk over to the Starbucks across the street after...


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 20, 2009)

S of a B that's intense. that'll make your butt pucker.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 20, 2009)

A lifetime inventory of Luck burned up in a split second.

WOW!!!
Not my idea of a proper fall arrest system, but dangit, it worked just fine THIS time.


As a side note, why the hell would anyone bother to wash windows in Seattle? Aren't they self washing this time of year anyhow?
And if they are clean, how can ya tell when they are wet all the dadgum time?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## TreeW?rx (Nov 22, 2009)

If I was that man I would be buying me some lotto tickets. The winnings would buy a lifetime supply of new undies. Cause you know he is gonna pucker up hard every time he thinks about his near death.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow! extreme bungee cord work. What kinda motto or badge will he get to wear on his cap or T shirt now. 

Rope n Gear testing done while you watch. 

Chance favors those in motion.


----------

